# Newest build: SCOTT Speedster S60 FB....



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

This is my newset build. Not the fanciest ride, but it's for commuting/baby hauling/coffee running/rain riding/rollers & tranier workouts.

The Bike is a SCOTT Speedster S60 Flat-Bar Road bike. This is SCOTT entry level aluminum racing bike with a flat bar instead of drops.
The Bike really rides well for a bike with a MSRP of $599

The tubes on this thing are huge! Kinda like a KLEIN or Cannondale MTB. Fro Aluminum the bike rides really smooth and handles fine. Nothing spectacular but smooth and what I expected/wanted.

I got the bike at www.nytro.com for $447.95! All ther 2006 SCOTT roadies are on sale.

I changed almost everything out with stuff I had laying around except for the wheels and CB Quattro pedals which are on the way Friday. Wheels cost me $150 on eBay. All orginal parts will be dumped there as well. I did not wnat a 8-speed drivetrain and all the parts were availabe in my garage.
The tires are the only original part except for the HS, seatpost and brakes.
SKS Race Fenders are coming next week for rain rides and commuting.

* Here is the list parts on the orginal bike:*

 Frame Alloy tubing; Roadster geometry; <o></o>
7005 Alloy P.G.; Intergraded Headtube; Fender compatible<o></o>
Fork: Alloy; 1 1/8 " Steel steerer; Integrated<o></o>
Headset: Integrated Steel Cup<o></o>
Rear Derailleur: <st1:street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">Shimano RD</st1:address></st1:street> 2200; 24 Speed<o></o>
Front Derailleur: Shimano FD - R443 FB<o></o>
Shifters: <st1:street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">Shimano ST</st1:address></st1:street> - R223; 24 Speed<o></o>
Brake levers: Included<o></o>
Brakes: Scott Sport SCBR 510 A; 41-56 mm Scott Sport <o></o>
Crankset: Suntour Sport; 30/42/52 T<o></o>
BB-Set: TH - BB 7420 ST<o></o>
Handlebar: Scott X - Rod; 580 mm<o></o>
H'stem: Scott Roadster; 1-1/8" / Double Bolt <o></o>
Pedal: N.A.<o></o>
Seatpost: Scott Alloy 31.6mm<o></o>
Seat: <st1:street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">Scott Road</st1:address></st1:street><o></o> 
Hubs: F: Scott Sport; R: Scott Sport<o></o>
Chain: KMC Z - 72<o></o>
Cassette: Shimano CN-HG50-8; 12-25 T<o></o>
Spokes: 14 G Stainless; silver 2 mm<o></o>
Rims: Alex - R 500/32 H Black <o></o>
Tires: Maxxis Colombiere 700 x 25 C

*Here is the new build:*

 Frame: Alloy tubing; Roadster geometry; <o></o>
7005 Alloy P.G.; Intergraded Headtube; Fender compatible<o></o>>
Fork: Alloy; 1 1/8 " Steel steerer; Integrated<o></o>
Headset: Integrated Steel Cup<o></o>
Rear Derailleur: Shimano 6500 Ultegra<o></o>
Front Derailleur: Shimano FD – 443 FB<o></o>
Shifters: <st1:street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">Shimano ST</st1:address></st1:street> – R440; 27 Speed<o></o>
Brake levers: Shimano R440 Road Flat Bar Brake Lever<o></o>
Brakes: Scott Sport SCBR 510 A; 41-56 mm Scott Sport L<o></o>
Crankset: FSA Gossamer Mega Exo 50/39T<o></o>
BB-Set : FSA Mega Exo<o></o>
Handlebar: Syntace DuraFlite 580mm 6º<o></o>
Stem: Syntace F139 120mm<o></o>
Pedals: CB Quattro<o></o>
Seatpost: Scott Alloy 31.6mm<o></o>
Seat: Fizik Aliante Gamma Twin Flex<o></o>
Wheels: Shimano R550<o></o>
Chain: KMC X9.9<o></o>
Cassette: SRAM PG 970 12-23T<o></o>
Tires: Maxxis Colombiere 700 x 25 C <o></o>
Grips: Extralite NeoGrips

*Pics:*




























 After the rebuild the bike cost me a total of $565 and I will subtract any sales of the orginal drivetrain when I sell it on ebay. Not bad!

If I decide to get drops for it, I have some new Shimano 105 levers laying around. 

Or my just go Camopy Veloce


----------



## Lazywriter (Mar 8, 2002)

*Hey, that is my bike*

I see you finally got the ride up and running. Nice, I love mine, what do you think of the ride? How long did Nytro take to get the bike to you? I upgraded to Ultegra rear derailleur, triple crank and bb. Very nice flat bar for the $


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Nytor took 2 weeks to get the bike from SCOTT....*

but never charged me for the 2-Day FedEx Shipping. 

The bike now had Crankbrothers Quattro SL Pedals, Syntac F139 120mm stem, Syntace DuraFlite Aluminum bar 560mm and velo Egro grips.

the ride is very nice for an entry level frame. Better than my 04 TREK 1000, which was my fiorst road bike in 15 yrs. The bike is very smooth and handles well.

My 2 complaints are as follows which I foward to SCOTT USA.

Graphics on the fork say Carbon Fiber, whcih as you know is false. SCOTT they factory must just use the same decals on all the forks through the entire line and aplogized. never made a menttion of having it changed. I knew better, but what if a newbie buying a bike for the first time see this and thinks it a CF fork painted. get's home and a month later finds outs it aluminum? That to me is false advertising but I don't care on my bike.
The paint is not the very best even for a entry level road bike. My TREK was way better. When I changed out the FD clamp, the paint got worn away form the install. yes you can see it with the new clamp, but annoying. SCOTT is sending free tough-up paint after informing them with another "goodie."
Again I love the bike and for less than $500 it's a steal!! Thing is I am not sure I am liking the FB on the road. I am a MTBer at heart and use to FB, but it just seems awkward on the road. I will give it another month. if I don't car for it, I will get soem Shimnao 105 STIs or make the switch to Campy Veloce as I am a Campy guy, but after upgrading the drivetrain, I might not wnat to go through the hassle of selling of the Shimano stuff.

BUT for the price of new 105 STIs, I can get veloce ergos, brakes, cassette, chain FD & RD for about $25-45 more :thumbsup:.

Again anyone looking for a budget Roadie with a FB or 8 Spd SORA parts this is it!


----------

